# Ss 2010



## houtbay (2. September 2009)

nicht schlecht


----------



## bachmayeah (2. September 2009)

bis auf farbe und aufbau 
ist denn hier noch platz für nen umwerfer?
doof auch die sache mit dem nicht mehr durchgehenden sattelrohr 
Auch wenn die Front mir besser gefällt und ich es auch gerne hätte: iwie in meinen Augen ein Schritt zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigo (2. September 2009)

Hmmm... gibt's schon nähere Infos dazu? 

Bin mir irgendwie nicht so ganz sicher, ob mir dieses neue _corporate design_ von Intense so zusagt. Das hat beim 951 angefangen und geht jetzt hier beim Slopestyle genauso weiter... 

Von der schnörkellosen, funktionalistischen Klarheit eines bisherigen SS oder Socom haben sie sich damit ein Stück weit entfernt. 

Wie Bachmayeah schon gesagt hat, irgendwie ein Schritt zurück für ein neues Design. Das durchgehende Sattelrohr macht gerade bei einem Bike wie dem Slopestyle wirklich Sinn, ob es jedoch nen Umwerfer braucht, bezweifle ich. Für solche Zwecke gibt's ja dann das Uzzi VP...


----------



## haha (2. September 2009)

bähh, das gefällt mir mal gar nicht.. wie schon gesagt, viel zu verbaut. da fehlt die schöne optische dynamik vom alten ss. das mit dem sitzrohr ist auch sehr madig. ich seh schon, ich muss mir noch schnell ein 09er holen. wenn das socom irgendwann auch so aussehen sollte, muss ich wohl die marke wechseln


----------



## houtbay (2. September 2009)

Ich finds für Parkeinsatz genau richtig. Hoffentlich werdens hinten 6,5" statt 6", dann ne totem dran. Zum hochtreten war das SS doch noch nie was gscheits. Vielleicht, wenn man sehr kurze Beine hat oder es nicht für ein weiteres tourentaugliches gereicht hat.


----------



## fatcrobat (2. September 2009)

ich finds schick
und werde mal mit sparen anfangen


----------



## bachmayeah (2. September 2009)

houtbay schrieb:


> Ich finds für Parkeinsatz genau richtig. Hoffentlich werdens hinten 6,5" statt 6", dann ne totem dran. Zum hochtreten war das SS doch noch nie was gscheits. Vielleicht, wenn man sehr kurze Beine hat oder es nicht für ein weiteres tourentaugliches gereicht hat.



hmm also ich fahr mit 1,84m größe mein ss jedes wochenende ca 45 km durch die gegend. dabei auch den königstuhl hoch. der verlust der umwerfermontagemöglichkeit schränkt es aus meiner sicht daher zu arg ein.
das uzzi wäre dafür zu dick dass bisherige ss genau richtig.
da frag ich mich eher wozu das uzzi einen umwerfer brauch.


----------



## houtbay (2. September 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> hmm also ich fahr mit 1,84m größe mein ss jedes wochenende ca 45 km durch die gegend. dabei auch den königstuhl hoch. der verlust der umwerfermontagemöglichkeit schränkt es aus meiner sicht daher zu arg ein.
> das uzzi wäre dafür zu dick dass bisherige ss genau richtig.
> da frag ich mich eher wozu das uzzi einen umwerfer brauch.



Der uzzi Rahmen ist relativ leicht für den Federweg. Nur leider kann ich nicht mal damit touren fahren. Selbst als L ist der Knick im Sattelrohr zu weit oben. Fahre bei 18,5" Rahmen eine 410er Stütze. Die Sorgen brauch ich mir also beim neuen (wie beim alten) SS gar nicht erst nicht machen. Shuttle only...


----------



## °Fahreinheit (2. September 2009)

Also ich bin 1,86 und komme mit einer 410 Stütze gut überall hoch, wenn es denn sein muss. Allerdings ohne Umwerfer, denn der Zweck des Hochs ist ja das Runter


----------



## bachmayeah (3. September 2009)

dazu mangelts mir an beinpower  und hochschieben mit dem radel suckt


----------



## neikless (3. September 2009)

schön ... nicht schlecht !
aber auch etwas schade um das alte SS sowie das Socom,



ich 1,79 komme mit meinen SS (M) 36T mit 410 S.stütze auch noch 
ganz okay bergauf, zur not auch mal zu fuß 
gestern gerade ca. 500Hm auf der Feierabendbier-runde ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## houtbay (3. September 2009)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Also ich bin 1,86 und komme mit einer 410 Stütze gut überall hoch, wenn es denn sein muss. Allerdings ohne Umwerfer, denn der Zweck des Hochs ist ja das Runter



Dann hast Du halt kürzere Beine. Ich ziehe die 410er Stütze bei 18.5" Rahmen bis auf 10cm raus. Ein 17" Sitzrohr wäre für mich hoffnungslose Froschhaltung.

Der fehlende Umwerfer wäre beim neuen SS nicht das Problem, wenn man will kann man die Kette für lange Anstiege auch per Hand auf ne zweifach mit Stinger Kefü umlegen. Machen manche Viecher sogar bei V10&Co.
Das neue SS Sitzrohr ist aber von Winkel und Länge eine reine "Sattelklemmung". Einmal anpassen - nie wie mehr anfassen. Fürn "Slopestyle"/parkbike eigentlichgenau richtig, Touren gehören da nicht ins Repertoire.
Die alte Allround Kundschaft ist doch mit dem Uzzi bestens bedient. Zur Not eine Nummer kleiner nehmen.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (3. September 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> hmm also ich fahr mit 1,84m größe mein ss jedes wochenende ca 45 km durch die gegend. dabei auch den königstuhl hoch. der verlust der umwerfermontagemöglichkeit schränkt es aus meiner sicht daher zu arg ein.
> das uzzi wäre dafür zu dick dass bisherige ss genau richtig.
> da frag ich mich eher wozu das uzzi einen umwerfer brauch.



Da ich auch mit einem SS liebäugel: Welche Rahmengröße hast Du denn. Die 1,84 Meter sollten bei mir auch hinkommen

Obwohl mir das neue optisch schon besser gefällt


----------



## bachmayeah (3. September 2009)

houtbay schrieb:


> Dann hast Du halt kürzere Beine. Ich ziehe die 410er Stütze bei 18.5" Rahmen bis auf 10cm raus. Ein 17" Sitzrohr wäre für mich hoffnungslose Froschhaltung.
> 
> Der fehlende Umwerfer wäre beim neuen SS nicht das Problem, wenn man will kann man die Kette für lange Anstiege auch per Hand auf ne zweifach mit Stinger Kefü umlegen. Machen manche Viecher sogar bei V10&Co.
> Das neue SS Sitzrohr ist aber von Winkel und Länge eine reine "Sattelklemmung". Einmal anpassen - nie wie mehr anfassen. Fürn "Slopestyle"/parkbike eigentlichgenau richtig, Touren gehören da nicht ins Repertoire.
> Die alte Allround Kundschaft ist doch mit dem Uzzi bestens bedient. Zur Not eine Nummer kleiner nehmen.




uzzi zu groß - tracer zu wenig reifenfreiheit (ohne dass es schleift) das ss war mE ein perfektes (nearly)all-in-one bike. Diesen Charakter hat es nun verloren. Naja... mal schauen.

@7 Zwerge: Für meine Zwecke und Größe kam nur L in Frage.


----------



## houtbay (3. September 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> uzzi zu groß - tracer zu wenig reifenfreiheit (ohne dass es schleift) das ss war mE ein perfektes (nearly)all-in-one bike. Diesen Charakter hat es nun verloren. Naja... mal schauen.
> 
> @7 Zwerge: Für meine Zwecke und Größe kam nur L in Frage.



Ich kenne die ewige Suche nach dem richtigen bike 
Wg Tracer -> Kurze OT Spam: Wenn Du ein Tracer in L suchst, bei dem z.B. 2.4 BB garantiert nicht schleifen - ich werde meins verkaufen. Günstig. Ist ein raw mit dhx coil, da der rp23 Murks war, funktioniert jetzt richtig gut.
Verkaufsgrund: Hab gerade mein Schlüsselbein in Livigno geliefert...


----------



## bachmayeah (3. September 2009)

houtbay schrieb:


> Ich kenne die ewige Suche nach dem richtigen bike
> Wg Tracer -> Kurze OT Spam: Wenn Du ein Tracer in L suchst, bei dem z.B. 2.4 BB garantiert nicht schleifen - ich werde meins verkaufen. Günstig. Ist ein raw mit dhx coil, da der rp23 Murks war, funktioniert jetzt richtig gut.
> Verkaufsgrund: Hab gerade mein Schlüsselbein in Livigno geliefert...



nee nee sorry. das tracer gefällt mir optisch auch nicht. erstrecht nicht in L. werde das ss sicherlich noch ein jahr fahren.
danke dennoch


----------



## haha (3. September 2009)

einzigen vorteil, den ich am neuen erkennen kann, ist die versteifungsstrebe am hinterbau. für mich ist das alte ss einfach der beste kompromiss. gerades sitzrohr ist unumgänglich, und ein umwerfer ist auch ne sehr fette sache. werd mir in der nächsten zeit noch ein altes holen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## houtbay (3. September 2009)

haha schrieb:


> einzigen vorteil, den ich am neuen erkennen kann, ist die versteifungsstrebe am hinterbau. für mich ist das alte ss einfach der beste kompromiss. gerades sitzrohr ist unumgänglich, und ein umwerfer ist auch ne sehr fette sache. werd mir in der nächsten zeit noch ein altes holen..



Angeblich passt das untere Schwingenlink vom Uzzi ans alte SS. Würde den nudelweichen Hinterbau evtl etwas einfangen. Falls es nicht doch hauptsächlich die Streben sind...


----------



## iRider (3. September 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> uzzi zu groß - tracer zu wenig reifenfreiheit (ohne dass es schleift) das ss war mE ein perfektes (nearly)all-in-one bike. Diesen Charakter hat es nun verloren. Naja... mal schauen.



Du scherzt, oder? Das Uzzi VP mit dem Luftdämpfer und ner 36 ist das was das SS immer sein wollte. Superspassig mit der Fähigkeit auch bergauf zu fahren.
Das Tracer ist zu XC für meinen Geschmack, kein Vergleich zu einem SS oder Uzzi.

Für mich ist das alte Uzzi VPX das perfekte "one" Bike. Damit habe ich lange Touren mit 500+ hm weggekurbelt, DH Rennen gefahren, DJs unsicher gemacht.... und mache vieles davon immer noch! Wenn ich nicht weiss was mich erwartet nehme ich das VPX. Das neue Uzzi hat auch mit ner langen Gabel und Stahlfederdämpfer nicht das Big Bike Feeling des alten VPX, allerdings geht es deutlich besser bergauf.


----------



## iRider (3. September 2009)

houtbay schrieb:


> Angeblich passt das untere Schwingenlink vom Uzzi ans alte SS. Würde den nudelweichen Hinterbau evtl etwas einfangen. Falls es nicht doch hauptsächlich die Streben sind...



Das passt an alle alten VPPs. Macht von der Steifigkeit keinen Unterschied, jedenfalls am Uzzi VPX. Vorteil ist dass sich der ganze Schmodder nicht mehr im Gelenk fängt und es weniger schnell verdellert.


----------



## iNSANE! (3. September 2009)

Fand das alte SS schöner und stimmiger - erinnere mich noch gut an das "Wow..." Gefühl auf der Eurobike vor 2 Jahren...Das neue löst das aber nicht mehr ansatzweise aus.


----------



## houtbay (3. September 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Fand das alte SS schöner und stimmiger - erinnere mich noch gut an das "Wow..." Gefühl auf der Eurobike vor 2 Jahren...Das neue löst das aber nicht mehr ansatzweise aus.



Kein Wunder, von der Optik her ist es nichts anderes als ein zu heiß gewaschenes 951, das kennt man halt schon. Das 951 hat aber ziemlich Wellen geschlagen, als es rauskam. Da sahen M6 und Socom plötzlich sehr altbacken aus. Ohne 951 würden jetzt alle auf den Knien vor dem SS rutschen.


----------



## neikless (3. September 2009)

fand das 951 anfangs auch nice ...
nun bevorzuge ich eher das "alte" ss & socom oder M6
allerdings das UZZI VP find ich sehr sexy ! die freeride geo würde mir glaub ich gut taugen !


----------



## bachmayeah (3. September 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Du scherzt, oder? Das Uzzi VP mit dem Luftdämpfer und ner 36 ist das was das SS immer sein wollte. Superspassig mit der Fähigkeit auch bergauf zu fahren.
> Das Tracer ist zu XC für meinen Geschmack, kein Vergleich zu einem SS oder Uzzi.
> 
> Für mich ist das alte Uzzi VPX das perfekte "one" Bike. Damit habe ich lange Touren mit 500+ hm weggekurbelt, DH Rennen gefahren, DJs unsicher gemacht.... und mache vieles davon immer noch! Wenn ich nicht weiss was mich erwartet nehme ich das VPX. Das neue Uzzi hat auch mit ner langen Gabel und Stahlfederdämpfer nicht das Big Bike Feeling des alten VPX, allerdings geht es deutlich besser bergauf.



kein scherz. nur meine meinung, genau wie das vpx dein one bike ist, ist es das ss 09 für mich  das uzzi wäre mir zu groß, der unterschied zum 951 zu klein...hätte ich die möglichkeit würde ich alle vergleichbar aufbauen und testriden...geht aber nicht, daher muss ich mit dem ss vorlieb nehmen


----------



## iRider (4. September 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> kein scherz. nur meine meinung, genau wie das vpx dein one bike ist, ist es das ss 09 für mich  das uzzi wäre mir zu groß, der unterschied zum 951 zu klein...hätte ich die möglichkeit würde ich alle vergleichbar aufbauen und testriden...geht aber nicht, daher muss ich mit dem ss vorlieb nehmen



Das Uzzi VP ist AM-mässig aufgebaut Welten weg vom 951. Fühlt sich eher wie ein Tazer mit mehr Reserven an. Verspielt, schön zu springen aber immer noch gut bergauf.


----------



## bachmayeah (4. September 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Das Uzzi VP ist AM-mässig aufgebaut Welten weg vom 951. Fühlt sich eher wie ein Tazer mit mehr Reserven an. Verspielt, schön zu springen aber immer noch gut bergauf.



quasi wie mein ss  wobei sich sicherlich kein anderes intense so verspielt und bmx´ish anfühlt wie das tazer...
man kann sich ja auf geschmackssache einigen


----------



## iRider (4. September 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> quasi wie mein ss  wobei sich sicherlich kein anderes intense so verspielt und bmx´ish anfühlt wie das tazer...
> man kann sich ja auf geschmackssache einigen



Mit dem Tazer hast Du recht, aber im Gegensatz zum SS kann man das Uzzi über einen weiteren Bereich einstellen, was es in meinen Augen zum besseren Allrounder macht. Aber wenn Du mit dem SS zufrieden bist dann besteht ja kein Grund umzusatteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (4. September 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Mit dem Tazer hast Du recht, aber im Gegensatz zum SS kann man das Uzzi über einen weiteren Bereich einstellen, was es in meinen Augen zum besseren Allrounder macht. Aber wenn Du mit dem SS zufrieden bist dann besteht ja kein Grund umzusatteln.



das sag ich mir regelmäßig auch immer wieder, klappt aber nur sehr bedingt da marketingopfer und so..


----------



## houtbay (4. September 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> das sag ich mir regelmäßig auch immer wieder, klappt aber nur sehr bedingt da marketingopfer und so..



Dann bin ich ja auf den Socom Nachfolger gespannt...


----------



## bachmayeah (4. September 2009)

houtbay schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja auf den Socom Nachfolger gespannt...



socom? erstmal muss das 951 eingeritten werden.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (4. September 2009)

Da hier die Intense Prominenz so zahlreich vertreten ist:
Möchte mir einer der Herren hier verraten, wie die Oberrohrangabe auf der Intense Homepage zu verstehen ist. Ist die Efective Top Tube Lenght die horizontal gemessene (also parallel zum Boden) Oberrohrlänge?

Danke im Voraus!!


----------



## houtbay (4. September 2009)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Da hier die Intense Prominenz so zahlreich vertreten ist:
> Möchte mir einer der Herren hier verraten, wie die Oberrohrangabe auf der Intense Homepage zu verstehen ist. Ist die Efective Top Tube Lenght die horizontal gemessene (also parallel zum Boden) Oberrohrlänge?
> 
> Danke im Voraus!!



genau, parallel zum Boden.


----------



## houtbay (4. September 2009)

65° Lenkwinkel laut JS. Wären dann max ca. 64° mit Totem 1.5 und externem Steuersatz.
Gefällt immer besser. Mini- 951 nennt er es selbst, speziell für Park Einsatz. Passt.


----------



## bachmayeah (4. September 2009)

falls jmd n fast neues ss 09 in worksblue (L) haben mag...pm


----------



## iRider (4. September 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> das sag ich mir regelmäßig auch immer wieder, klappt aber nur sehr bedingt da marketingopfer und so..



Verdammt, das kenn ich!  Und obendrauf habe ich, im Gegensatz zu Dir, noch das Problem dass ich mich von alten Rädern schlecht trennen kann.


----------



## bachmayeah (4. September 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Verdammt, das kenn ich!  Und obendrauf habe ich, im Gegensatz zu Dir, noch das Problem dass ich mich von alten Rädern schlecht trennen kann.



vorfreude > trennungsschmerz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 114060 (5. September 2009)

Habe ein 2009er SS als Parkbike aufgebaut und kann mir aufgrund des extrem niedrigen Innenlagers nur schlecht vorstellen das Teil als All Mountain / Enduro aufzubauen. Fahre das Teil derzeit mit 170er Kurbeln, fahre an meinen anderen Rädern 175er und bräuchte am SS eigentlich eine 165er.

Die zwei Schweissnähte am Sattelrohr find ich etwas schwierig, ansonsten ein Hammerpark Bike. Für den All Mountain / Enduro Einsatz einfach das neue Uzzi aufbauen, das passt schon.


----------



## bachmayeah (5. September 2009)

Anthem schrieb:


> Habe ein 2009er SS als Parkbike aufgebaut und kann mir aufgrund des extrem niedrigen Innenlagers nur schlecht vorstellen das Teil als All Mountain / Enduro aufzubauen. Fahre das Teil derzeit mit 170er Kurbeln, fahre an meinen anderen Rädern 175er und bräuchte am SS eigentlich eine 165er.
> 
> Die zwei Schweissnähte am Sattelrohr find ich etwas schwierig, ansonsten ein Hammerpark Bike. Für den All Mountain / Enduro Einsatz einfach das neue Uzzi aufbauen, das passt schon.



ich komm/kam damit gut mit dem tiefen IL klar


----------



## Deleted 114060 (6. September 2009)

ich auch, nur mit kurzen Kurbeln ist halt nicht wirklich cool größere Anstiege zu fahren.


----------



## neikless (7. September 2009)

"ganz weit zum fenster raus lehnt"  *SS* geht eigentlich *nur* mit *165er Kurbel*


----------



## bachmayeah (7. September 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> "ganz weit zum fenster raus lehnt"  *SS* geht eigentlich *nur* mit *165er Kurbel*



bass uff, dassde nicht rausfällst  170er gehen einwandfrei.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (7. September 2009)

Also die paar mm merkt man beim Fahren nu wirklich net... Wenn das Pedal unten ist und man einfedert, dann rummst das so oder so. Würd mir da nicht so viel Gedanken machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7 Zwerge (16. September 2009)

Aloha,

kann mir noch einer die Dämpferlänge + Hub vom aktuellen SS geben?!


----------



## Christiaan (16. September 2009)

6.5" Federweg, Dampfer ist 8.5 x 2.5 Hab fuer den liebhaber nog ein 2009 Medium SS mit Cane Creek double Barrel Dampfe,r neuen HauptRahmen, bei interesse bitte bericht schicken


----------



## 7 Zwerge (16. September 2009)

@ Christiaan:
Darf ich fragen wie groß Du bist? 
Mein jetziges Mbuzi in m ist halt bei meinen ~1,83m schon sehr sehr grenzwertig. Das Oberrohr könnte ruhig 2cm länger sein.


----------



## neikless (1. Oktober 2009)

hier noch mal ein "altes" SS mit DC Forke


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Juni 2010)

geht das wirklich gut? Soweit ich weiß harmoniert das Fahrwerk ja nur mit ner 160er Fork.


----------



## stylehead (1. Juni 2010)

Die 40 ist auf 170mm getravelt.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. August 2010)

Saison 2011/12 kommt eins her


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (31. August 2010)

Hallo Ihr Intensefahrer !

Wieviel Federweg hat denn eigentlich dass SS 2010 ?

Die Intese seite gibt irgendwie nix dazu her...

Danke


----------



## bachmayeah (1. September 2010)

The rear suspension is now adjustable from 6-6.5 inches of travel.


----------



## Ponch (1. September 2010)

Es heißt auch nicht SS 2010 sondern SS2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (2. September 2010)

Ponch schrieb:


> Es heißt auch nicht SS 2010 sondern SS2.



oh, welch ein fauxpas.....


----------

